# need help setting up Biocube14



## bucfan (Nov 13, 2009)

Have a Biocube 14g setting up for freshwater.

Initially used gravel to set up the aquarium. Had 5 fish in there....4 barbs and 2 mollies. They seemed to be doing well for about 5 days then the mollies showed signs of ich. So I did the ich treatment for 3 days but they did not show signs of getting better and eventually died. Subsequent to that the barbs began to show signs of ich. Someone suggested methylene blue dip which I did and the next day they were all dead too. Also I did not realize with this tank I needed a bubble stone so I did not have one for 6 days and could have caused the fish to die from O2 lack.

I have since decided to start fresh. Cleaned out all the gravel. Used washed coarse live sand and fresh water I have set it back up for 3 days with no fish. I am using bioculture to speed up the cycle. I want to get a peaceful tank with Figure 8 Puffers and some other compatible fish.

My questions are as follows:

1. How long before I add any fish?
2. What will be good fish to be compatible with the Figure 8 Puffers? And if so how many fish will be ideal in this size tank?
3. How long should I use the bioculture before adding the fish?
4. When should I make the first water change and if so how much?
5. Someone suggested aquarium salt....if so how much salt must I add?
6. I have noticed the water temp in the aquarium is running around 84-86.....is that too warm? It feels warm to touch. If so what is causing it to stay so warm since the house is at 79? Could it be the pump? Do I need a heater or chiller?
7. Do I need to change the carbon filter with a new one given my problems with ich? And what about the bioballs?
8. What do I do if I run into the same problem again with ich?
9. How often do I feed the fish?
10. Do I need a skimmer?
11. I have the bubble stone placed in the compartment at the back where the pump is where water returns.....is that ok.


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

I know nothing about the biocube but I am sure of one thing, it needs to cycle like any other tank. Do a search on the nitrogen cycle, and once you understand it you will have the answers to most of your questions.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

I'll try and answer some of your questions

2. My Figure 8 gets along with all the fish in the tank with it. So tetras should be compatible. Check to make sure that a 14g tank is even big enough for a Fig 8. A general rule is 1 inch of fish per gallon of water. But make sure your tank can handle the fish load or else the water parameters will go crazy and fish will start dying.

4. Do water changes once or twice a month once you get it all set up. More fish = more water changes. While it is cycling, you might want to go every week.

5. Never used the stuff. Bought a used set up and it came with some so I used that, didn't seem to change anything. The salt is suppose to help fish recover faster from disease.

6. Yes that is to warm. Try to keep is around 75-78. That's where I keep my tanks and the fish are happy. However, it depends on the fish. Search the net for the fish you want and any good fish selling site should tell you the temps and water conditions of the fish. Aquarium Fish: Tropical Freshwater Fish and Saltwater Fish for Home Aquariums

9. I feed twice a day. Remember that fish don't always like to eat the same thing. For my fish, they usually get flake food all week, and weekends lunch/dinner is "gum drops" of brine shrimp and blood worms. They LOVE that stuff. Fig 8 puffer with bite a worm and drag the gumdrop around until it eats the worm or it comes free of the gumdrop.

10. You shouldn't need a skimmer.

Disclaimer - I am by no means a professional or educated fish keeper. So take my advice with a grain of salt and research and ask lots of questions.


----------

